# VERY IMPORTANT - Superbowl Food - What are you having?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The game is only a few days away. What are you serving at your party? We've tried going with themed food. Like last year, we had Ben Rothlis-burgers and Cardinal wings. This year I'm thinking New Orlenes style Jambalaya and I got nothing yet for Indy. Any ideas? Suggestions? What are you guys serving up?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-7 different types of chicken wings, one being T-horse's famous habanero, cayenne and nagajalokia pepper wings. (Baby wipes required)

-Spicy elk brats.

-Axis deer sweet chili.

-Towered almond flour blueberry crepes with chipped almonds, lemon blueberry puree and vanilla ice cream.

That's it so far, I'm waiting for inspiration from this thread, so get a move on! :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> -7 different types of chicken wings, *one being T-horse's famous habanero, cayenne and nagajalokia pepper wings.* (Baby wipes required)
> 
> -Spicy elk brats.
> 
> ...


Holy Hot Sauce Batman! :EAT:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Slow smoked pulled pork and home brew Chocolate Cream Porter, and a fresh Inda Pale Ale.

You could always smoke a Horse roast "smoked indy colt surprise" :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anything that a restaurant can serve without turning the damned TV on !!!

I hate sports !!!! -O,-


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

My wife makes me some of the best wings I have ever tasted, super hot and messy. I only get them once a year.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

We are making TONS of Tyson chicken wings (Teriyaki, Lime Tequila, Hot and BBQ wings) 2 bags of meatballs to go into the crockpot with the special sauce. Lots and lots of crab salad, 9 cans of easy cheese and 4 boxes of crackers ready to go. Elk steaks and Elk Salami :\Ou: :\Ou: :\Ou: Lots and lots of beer to wash it all down!!!!



.45 said:


> I hate sports !!!! -O,-


Here I thought you were the man of all men. Im sure you can go to Starbucks and drink a double Latte in peace without having to watch the game. Mabey a nice book club somewhere :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> We are making TONS of Tyson chicken wings (Teriyaki, Lime Tequila, Hot and BBQ wings) 2 bags of meatballs to go into the crockpot with the special sauce. Lots and lots of crab salad, 9 cans of easy cheese and 4 boxes of crackers ready to go. Elk steaks and Elk Salami :\Ou: :\Ou: :\Ou: Lots and lots of beer to wash it all down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Sandals...the Wall Street Journal and Carly Simon music... *(())* *(())*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> -7 different types of chicken wings, one being T-horse's famous habanero, cayenne and nagajalokia pepper wings. (Baby wipes required)
> 
> -Spicy elk brats.
> 
> ...


I wanna go to *Trees* house! |-O-|

Beats chips and dips at my house...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, my mouth is watering just reading what some of you guys will be eating. Word is, we're having slow cooked beef ribs BBQ'ed on a buddy's grill, probably some smoked pork butt or some brisket, and I'll be going fishing on Saturday hoping to provide some trout appetizers... I figure four fat trout will fit the bill. Cooked on a grill ten minutes per side, pull that nice orange meat off and put on saltines with a glob of tartar sauce to top it off..... of course there will be plenty of ice cold beer to wash it all down.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Slow smoked pulled pork and home brew *Chocolate Cream Porter*, and a fresh Inda Pale Ale.
> 
> You could always smoke a Horse roast "smoked indy colt surprise" :mrgreen:


Ooooh, a man after my own palate. I'll trade you a few pints for some chicken wings! :mrgreen:


----------

